# Unknown Broken Vacuum Line



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

I was changing valve cover gaskets today, and accidentally broke a small diameter plastic vacuum hose. It is on the driver's side of the bay, and runs parallel to the cylinder head, then disappears at the back of the bay somewhere. The other end takes a 90, then heads down under the power steering reservoir. 

Sorry for the crappy pic, it's the best I could find. 










Can anyone tell me what that hose is? And even better, where it terminates?
Thanks!


----------



## dbcarney (Oct 1, 2009)

*That goes to vacuum resevoir under power steering area*

DIAGAM OF ALL VACUUM LINES CAN BE FOUND AT :
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/6...lacing-all-vacuum-lines-2003-b5-5-v6-atq.html


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Perfect, thanks!


----------

